# new to pain management



## shaddix (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi everyone!!  i am new to pain management billing and coding.  the dr i am billing for is located in IL.  Can anyone help me in finding any books or websites that will help me with this???  
I just need to know some regulations and guidelines for different procedures.

Thanks a bunch!!


----------

